# First Cook on the WSM in a Looong time



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2006)

I haven't cooked on my WSM in over 6 months, so I fired it up today.  I got an inquiry from someone who's wife is a diabetic and asked if I could make Wolfe Rub with Splenda vs. sugar.  So I made up a batch with Splenda and decided to try it on some spare ribs.  They've been on the cooker since noon, I'll update some pic's later.  By it's self it was pretty good.  The first rack ribs with Splenda Wolfe Rub are the first ones in the first pic, and the ones on the left in the second pic.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh yeah...looks like it almost time for foil.  Looking good, Larry!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks real good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...looks like it almost time for foil.  Looking good, Larry!



In about an hour Rempe.  Those pic's were taken when I put them on.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 20, 2006)

Dude, I'm on my way up 29 no.  I'll stop and get some beer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2006)

Almost done, one more hour and it'll be dinner time.  Here they are right after I pulled them out of the foil.  I cannot see any difference yet between the regular Wolfe Rub or the Wolfe Rub w/Splenda.


Splenda WR on the left, regular WR on the right.




Splenda WR




Regular WR


----------



## Finney (Feb 20, 2006)

They look good.
Let us know if the Splenda WolfeRub is Splendid. #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Larry, how many freezers do you have?


----------



## Finney (Feb 20, 2006)

He don't need no stinking freezers... 
Have you seen his belly.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Larry, how many freezers do you have?



I have three freezers, but what's not eaten of these ribs will be eaten for dinner  tomorrow.  The sliced beef if for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2006)

Okay here we go!  Honestly, I could not tell one bit of difference between regular Wolfe Rub and Wolfe Rub with Splenda.  Texture, tenderness, sweetness and moisture were pretty much identical, I was plesantly surprised.

Splenda Wolfe Rub




Regular Wolfe Rub




Splend on the left, regular on the right


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW! Nice stuff Larry. So now we can assume that there will be Wolfe rub for diabetics?


----------



## Finney (Feb 20, 2006)

They both looked good... Howz 'bout taste?


----------



## Finney (Feb 20, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> This prolly doesn't belong here but how do you post pictures like Larry with out having to link to one of the off sites? :dunno:


If you have it stored on your computer... Use the upload image thing right under the PREVIEW and SEND buttons when you are posting.
First BROWSE to select the picture then hit UPLOAD.  That will open another page and then just copy link #1 and paste it in your post.  :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks great Larry.
Like not having to play with the fire?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry.
> Like not having to play with the fire?



That was indeed the best part of the cook Scotty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> WOW! Nice stuff Larry. So now we can assume that there will be Wolfe rub for diabetics?



Sure Nick!  If someone wants or needs the "Splenda Wolfe Rub" e-mail me at www.wolferub.com.


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2006)

How many times I got to ask?
How about the taste compared to 'reg' WolfeRub?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finney,
You must have got distracted by all the pretty pictures & forgot to read what Larry said in his post.  
Those ribs look great Larry. I may do ribs in my WSM this weekend.[/quote:3dmijpmx]

Thank you Jeff, I was just getting ready to post that.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 21, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> This prolly doesn't belong here but how do you post pictures like Larry with out having to link to one of the off sites? :dunno:



Larry's pictures are actually on the imageshack website I believe.  If you click on the image it takes you to the imageshack.  When you put your images on the imageshack site you can add certain images to post on a forum and it will create a URL for you to post here.

Finney,
If you use the upload image provided here doesn't it actually post your pictures on the ephotohut.net site?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> Ok Thanks for the info



Neil, it's very simple.  Go to www.imageshack.us after you have saved the pictures on your computer.  Then click the browse button, select the picture you want and in a couple seconds you'll see the link to post your pic onto your post.  Let me know if you need help and I'll be glad to help you.


----------

